# Which Galco?!



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a Sig 228r that I would like to make my EDC. I wanna start out trying a Galco, and I have preferred IWB, but would considerr OWB if it can ride high enough to offer concealability.

So, I've got a couple questions-

IWB ride comfortably for me, but they make a pair of pants fit tighter. Does OWB usually feel as though the weight of the gun is pulling down _and_ out, away from the belt?

So Padawan, what Galcos should I consider?!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

TOF uses a Galco IWB. He would be the one to ask about the,. Old Padawan works for them too and can tell you a lot more about them. I personally am not a Galco fan. I have a Gould model 810 (Link) for IWB carry and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I carry my P229 SAS Gen 2 in a Galco Royal Guard on a Galco belt (I'm forgetting the model right now) and have been very pleased with set up.

And yes, IWB does make the pants fit tighter, so if you are going to carry that way you need to buy your pants AND belt one size bigger. Otherwise you're going to feel like you just ate Thanksgiving dinner every day.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It depends on which Galco IWB is made for your gun. The Summer Comfort was the Galco IWB, till recently, that fit M&P's so that is what I have worn for the past 15 months or so. I wear it from the time I finish showering in the morning till I go to bed at night and it is quite comfortable. Prior to purchasing the SC I used a Desanti OWB which I did not like at all. Galco product is so much better it is pathetic.

The Royal Guard is an older design but quite similar. It fits earlier design pistols.

I just became aware of a new model, the N3, yesterday and will probably purchase one for my M&P45.

The N3 is listed as available for the Sig 228

The N3 is an improvment on the previous models in that it places a piece of leather between your body and the sights on the pistol. I have not needed that feature to date but am going to install different sights on the 45 which have sharper edges than the original ones. 

I also have a Galco "Consealable Belt Holster" for my M&P's which is a great OWB. I have found IWB to be every bit as comfortable as OWB so don't use it much.

Whichever you buy if it comes from Galco it will be a quality item.

Old Padawan will probably add a bit more in a few.

Enjoy

tumbleweed


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

I just recieved the new n3 and have used it 1 day. Fells great with Kimber 3 inch so far. I have been using summer comfort with glock 23 and love it. I think for my use the n3 is going to be the most comfortable for me.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yea, that N3 is definitely a front runner in Galco's lineup for me , so far. I wonder, though... It only has that one belt loop and looks as though it might dip down in the front?!










Im also looking at the Concealable Belt Holster










I'll have to call Galco on Monday, but I wonder what is actually available for my 228 with rail? it will fit anything made for a 229 with the rail, but on Galco's site, they different options are- the 228, 229, 229r, 229with light, etc. I thought that there might be a different fit between the 228 and 229, as the slide profiles are different between the two... but as I have the 228r, then I just have to go with a holster fitting the 229r, and possibly getting a little sloppy retention around the slide?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

This post caused me to put on the Concealable Belt Holster today and determine why I have always preferred the IWB over it.

I am wearing OWB as I write this.

Two elements immediately became apparrent.

1. The gun rides further out from my body and rubs on my forearm as I walk around.

2. I have to be carefull not to hangup on the arm of my computer chair when standing up. Same problem in my truck.

A third element is of course the fact IWB conceals much better. We can go either OC or CC in Arizona and I do both. An IWB holster can be used for either by simply removing, or not, your cover garment. OWB requires a longer cover garment which is not always comfortable during Arizona summers.

I also tried leaving the front strap of my Summer Comfort loose to see if a single strap would let the gun shift during the draw. It didn't. Mine is adequately stable with both snaps loose although it would probably shift as you move around during the day.

Paint has worn off of the snaps on my S/C and the copper color makes them stand out against my black belt. This reduces the concealment factor to some extent. The cover garment now needs to always be below the belt. A small thing perhaps but should be considered in areas that punish you for printing or showing in any way.

I am going to purchase an N3 snd see if it is better.

tumbleweed


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Man, that N3 sure looks slick! I end up on Galco's website every couple hours looking at it. I'll propably end up with one as well.

I wonder, though why the need for it. It must offer something over the Summer Comfort and similar IWB options. One thing that stands out right away to me, is the belt loop is behind the gun, not along side it. Maybe this offers a less bulky feeling, as the gun does not feel as wide?

I really wish Old Padawan would chime in.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Man, that N3 sure looks slick! I end up on Galco's website every couple hours looking at it. I'll propably end up with one as well.
> 
> I wonder, though why the need for it. It must offer something over the Summer Comfort and similar IWB options. One thing that stands out right away to me, is the belt loop is behind the gun, not along side it. Maybe this offers a less bulky feeling, as the gun does not feel as wide?
> 
> I really wish Old Padawan would chime in.


The N3 also offers a reinforced opening (not on the older NSA 1 and 2) and body shield that isn't on the other Galco IWBs. I don't care for the single mounting point, but it will feel less bulky than what I refer to as the "stacked loop" design of the Royal Guard / Summer Comfort.

The N3 is also improved from the NSA II in that the mounting attachment is the loop and not the J-Hook. However some slide will occur when drawing the gun. The belt and pants should keep the rig in place as long as the gun is in the holster.

Regarding the OWB. I *LOVE *my Galco Avenger OWB, as long as you have a quality belt the righ will stay where it's supposed to and not flop around. I also had the concealable belt holster, that rig is a litle on the soft side so reholstering can be a bit of a pain. Both my Galco Royal Guard and Concealable Belt holster are on loan to my dad, and I wouldn't give him anything but good gear to use.

The Royal Guard was my first "real" holster after a brief Fobus failure. I don't like the stacked loops, and I prefer two mounting points to better distribute weight, the heavier the gun, the nicer having the spread out mounting points is. I also prefer a body shiled on my holsters be them IWB or OWB.

IMHO Galco is the best "off the shelf" maker there is. If they would make an IWB similar in design to the Milt Sparks VMII, HBE COM III, or UBG Regulator, I think it would be a hit. *THAT's A HINT GALCO! *Generally speaking, most of the holsters I see recommended to others have offset mounting attachments.

:watching:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

What is meant by "body shield?"


Also, I agree Galcos have got to be the best off the shelf holsters available. They really offer a great value in quality for the price they set. Also, no 6 month waiting times.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> What is meant by "body shield?".


A body shield is usually a leather flap that shields the gun from your body - it sticks out above your hloster to keep your gun from rubbing against your skin - thereby shielding the gun from your body sweat and your body from the metal rubbing against your skin.

I have one holster that has it and I can see the advantage of having the shield.

:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> What is meant by "body shield?"
> 
> Also, I agree Galcos have got to be the best off the shelf holsters available. They really offer a great value in quality for the price they set. Also, no 6 month waiting times.


The body shield is the piece of leather extending up from the beltline behind the rear of the gun. It prevents contact between your side and the gun.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That's right. Okay, must have been a brain fart, don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> What is meant by "body shield?"
> 
> Also, I agree Galcos have got to be the best off the shelf holsters available. They really offer a great value in quality for the price they set. Also, no 6 month waiting times.


It's that piece of leather on the top of the holster that keeps the gun from rubbing on either your shirt or your skin...

See the extended piece covering the rear portion of the slide?










The other Galco IWBs don't have that.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

The N3 is the third generation of our NSA Holster. The NSA was first introduced about 15 years ago. With this version we have gone back to the belt loop as opposed to the clip, reinforced the mouth and added a sweat guard. The holster rides at a steep cant, enhancing concealability.
The offset loop decreases bulk. We make several different types of IWB holsters as not all holsters work for all people. We give the customer many choices in holsters to satisfy their body, taste and concealment needs.
When I started at Galco 5 years ago, I purchased the Concealable for my commander. I have since worn it for a Glock. It is a great pancake style belt holster. The forward molding is a nice touch in that it keeps the mouth of the holster open much better than a traditional pancake. This holster is comfortable and accessible. A great holster choice.
I no longer use the Concealable. I have switched to the Side Snap Scabbard. It offers all the benefits of the concealable with added comfort. The belt loop design comes on and off the belt for convenience, but it also causes the holster to move with the body better.
If you buy either holster for your SIG, there will be no slop in the fit. The slide and frame are VERY similar. Both guns will fit well in the holster.
All holsters are a compromise between Concealability, Accessibility, and Comfort. If you increase one factor, you decrease another. A belt holster is more comfortable, but not as concealable. A belt holster by its nature rides further away from the body. This also increases accessibility. 
As it is not locked into the body like an IWB it may feel like it is leaning away from the body. This can usually be resolved by purchasing a good “gun belt”. The holster will also bang into things like TOF described.

A quick note re “off the shelf”. (no insult taken) While this is an accurate description, all of our holsters are hand made. There are people here stitching and molding holsters that have worked here in excess of 20 years. Our owner is the same guy who started our company more than 40 years ago. He is still active in design and day to day operations.
Because we buy SO MUCH leather, we get a better selection than most makers. We are selective of the tanneries we use. They actively pursue our business.
We have more experience and use better materials than most “custom” holster manufactures.


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

I just received my N3 in the mail yesterday and concealed carried for the first time today. It's amazingly comfortable and even on my not so sturdy weaved belt it was holding it's position just fine. With a solid belt I don't see it moving at all. It seems as though this holster will last forever, and I'm pretty excited that my first IWB will hopefully be my last. I'm pretty happy with it :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

JD413 said:


> I just received my N3 in the mail yesterday and concealed carried for the first time today. It's amazingly comfortable and even on my not so sturdy weaved belt it was holding it's position just fine. With a solid belt I don't see it moving at all. It seems as though this holster will last forever, and I'm pretty excited that my first IWB will hopefully be my last. I'm pretty happy with it :smt023


What are you carying in it?


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

A p229 actually. The only thing I've noticed is the holster riding up when drawing, but the holster is brand new and still a little too snug. I also had it on a not so great belt.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

JD413 said:


> A p229 actually. The only thing I've noticed is the holster riding up when drawing, but the holster is brand new and still a little too snug. I also had it on a not so great belt.


The bely may help, I would recomend a break in per the enclosed directions. After that practice drawing slowly while matching the cant of the holster. Speed up as you adjust your draw stroke.


----------



## JD413 (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm getting a new buckle for my old belt since that's what broke. I will definitely practice the draws! Here's a picture just for fun.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Dammit! Why'd ya have to go doin' that?! I don't have mine yet!!:mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

YFZsandrider said:


> Dammit! Why'd ya have to go doin' that?! I don't have mine yet!!:mrgreen:


I'm wearing mine as I write this. :mrgreen:

It is very comfortable and as expected interferes slightly less with chair arms than the the Summer Comfort. I am not throwing the Summer Comfort away though because it in reality was not a problem.

As JD indicated drawing is a bit of a problem while the holster is tight. I am hoping that problem will go away as it loosens up.

My Artheritis prevents me performing the loosening technique Old Padawan reccomends so I will just let time and use do the job for me.

For the time being I will probably use my Summer Comfort for IPSC and downtown wear.

Did you order anything yet YFZxxx?

tumbleweed


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually I just got the call this morning that my N3 was in... one of the reasons I ordered a Galco... ordered on Monday, delivered on Friday. The Sig 228 fits very well inside the N3, retention is good, but not too tight. Its definitely a very well made holster, and I have yet to wear it, but hope it works out well for me! 

I like the profile of the holster and its minimalistic approach to IWB carry- there's not too much going on, the belt loop seems to be in just the right place to offer as thin a profile as possible. I like the fact that it doesn't have the loops stacked along side of the gun. The only thing I am really concerned with about the N3, is that the loop being behind the gun seems like, as some of you have mentioned, that it will not give a very smooth draw. The holster might want to rock upward in the front as there is no loop there for support... time will tell. Good luck with yours and keep me posted!


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

FWIW...I really like my Galco Skyops for my Kahr E9. I am in shorts pretty much always down here in Florida....and it is comfortable, and conceals really well. Read up a little on the Skyops, I bet you will like it!!!


----------

